# Anyone ever have to get up during night for BM or diarrhea?



## tezbear

For some time now I have been woken to have a bowel movement..sometimes diarrhea but not always. If it is "D" I just go once and that's it. It's annoying because it disturbs my sleep but doesn't happen all the time...goes in spurts. I'm wondering if my body has changed and this is when I have to go....I usually don't go during the day if I have an episode at night. I try not to eat before bedtime so not sure what;s going on..Anyone else can relate to this experience??


----------



## D Prone

Boy can I relate. Hasn't happened for a while but there was a period when I was up 4 to 5 times a night. I would think I was done and I'd go back to bed and before I could fall back asleep it would be oh-no not again. I could almost set my clock by it. And it is soooooo draining. But I have noticed that it changes from month to month. I have D most every day. Hang in there, maybe it won't last too long.


----------



## JenS

If I am having a bad attack (IBS-D), my stomach will wake me up, but luckily that does not happen to often.


----------



## GI Jane

I generally only get woken up by attacks when it is definitely one of my bad food triggers (tomatoes, ice cream and corn will all wake me up if I have eaten them in the evening) That's the only time I've ever been woken up with an attack.


----------



## AZmom1

This is not a charactaristic of IBS. In fact, part of the diagnosis of IBS is that the D does not wake you up at night. Have you been thoroughly tested for IBS and other GI disorders? AZ


----------



## D Prone

AZ - I had gone through the whole battery of tests 15 yrs ago and again about a year and a half ago. They found nothing and was diagnosed IBS-D. I still periodically have attacks that will wake me up in the middle of the night. BUMMER!!!!


----------



## maumie

Hi tezbear, I usually don't wake up in the middle of the night to have a BM, but I do get up to pee and if I don't go back to sleep pretty quickly then I believe my colon "wakes up" and then I have to have a BM. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, it sure robs me of the deep sleep stage that helps you feel rested the next morning. When I have a night like that, I'm usually pretty tired all of the next day. Hopefully this too shall pass.


----------



## Guest

i get the same thing alot... but in addition to the occasional late night "colon wake-up" I am on some kind of odd schedule. Every single day i wake up at 730, regardless of what time i need to wake up. I'm a college student so this is HELL on weekends. im sure i get no sympathy from workers in the real world, but after a week of classes i want nothing more than to sleep until 2 in the afternoon... but CONSISTENTLY i wake up at 730 for a nice case of "d." of course then the cramps set in and i crash on my couch for 2-3 hours before falling back to sleep. it probably doesnt sound that bad to you, but it really is annoying.


----------



## linr

This subject has been discussed a few times here, Baically it is not typical of IBS to wake up from it at night and could be something else. All I can say is I have been told numerous times that I do have IBS and I have been awakened by cramps and D many times at night. Sooooo I guess some of us do , but most don't. Go figure.


----------



## Guest

I also have been told by many many doctors that I have IBS and years later found out it to be food allergies. Through research and speaking to specialists in the field, IBS does not wake you up at night with Diarreha.


----------



## Guest

Hi all,I have been starting to wake up at night to have D problems. I have had IBS for 3 years, and this started a few months back. I also wake up with D at 6:20am every morning, give or take a few minutes. It is a really horrible way to start my day. Plus it lasts about 25-30 minutes as well. That length of time is also new. It used to be short in the morning, but now I am going less during the day. Go figure.







Thank heavens for Imodium AD.


----------



## CeCe

I haven't been here in quite some time because last July I had my entire colon removed (ulcerative colitis). Prior to that I was up many times each night with cramping and diarrhea. It got so that I did all my reading while on the "throne". I read several great novels and all my magazines. Fortunately, I go back to sleep easily. I also nap well. So....since my surgery (I have a temporary ileostomy and wear an external pouch) I haven't read a thing! The magazines have piled up and I'm about to cancel subscriptions. I do get up once or twice a night to empty my "bag" but it only takes a couple of minutes and my hands are occupied....can't read! I have my life back and can eat/drink everything! I know I am very lucky.


----------



## Coggie

With me, it'd happen right before I went to sleep. I think I have to pass gas and oozy liquid seeps out instead. Then, I have one or two diarrhea BMs and I can sleep.Only rarely do I have to wake up to have diarrhea BM. It's usually just loose BM, and more noticeable now that I'm 8 months pregnant.


----------



## Guest

Yes, just recently this has started. Particularly after spicey meals. Aweful experience. Middle of the night, alone, in pain, not fully awake, but awake enough to be panicky. I have an ample selection of reading material now in the bathroom to take my mind off things!


----------

